# 나도 너랑 놀고싶거든



## maghanish2

다시 안녕하세요!

I have another quesiton.  A friend of mine wrote me this sentence, and I understand what it is generally saying but what is the use of this -거든 particle at the end?

나도 너랑 놀고싶거든 = I want to hang out with you also!

I have learend that you can end a verb (in the informal form) like:
놀고싶다, 놀고싶어, 놀고싶지, 놀고싶음 (???)

But I have never been able to understand if the -거든 is just another way of ending it, or if it carries a different meaning.

고마워요!!


----------



## everpine

Most of the cases it is followed by some excuses for not being able to carry out the initial statement. Like,

나도 너랑 놀고 싶거든, 하지만 there's something which prevents me from doing that.

And I think it is a way of saying by children.


----------



## maghanish2

Hmm, thats interesting everpine.  Thanks!

However, in this case there was nothing after it except laughing: ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ and I know that this friend will make time to hang out with me.

Is it just a weird way of using it then?


----------



## everpine

I don't think so. In that case, you just might take the answer as saying 나도 너랑 놀고 싶어.
But it gives a bit more ambiguous touch to the sentence, as many girls would do, not to seem too eager. ^^


----------



## maghanish2

Okay I guess it is just her way of writing then.
Hmmm thanks for the help!


----------



## Anais Ninn

-거든 is a variety of ending which is often used to reveal a piece of hidden information or one's true intention. -거든 is frequently accompanied with words like 사실은, 원래는 and such.

For example, 겉으로는 무관심 한 척 했지만 사실은 나도 너랑 놀고 싶거든. (I pretended that I was not interested, but the truth is I also want to hang out with you.)
Another example could be 나도 지금 너랑 놀고 싶거든 그런데 엄마가 심부름 가래. (I really want to play with you now, but my mom told me to run some errands.)

Hope it gave you a better picture.

Anais


----------



## maghanish2

Hmmm it sort of makes a bit more sense, but if it isn't accompanied by those such words, does it still carry the same meaning?


----------



## Anais Ninn

People tend to use this ending to explain something that might not be obvious otherwise, even when it's not accompanied by those words.

So, in your friend's sentence, he/she reveals the truth saying "나도 너랑 놀고 싶거든." which might not have been very obvious to you. I guess he/she is a little bit embarrassed to say it judging by the giggles (ㅋㅋㅋ) that followed.

Hope it helps.

Anais


----------



## maghanish2

Okay I actually think this helps a lot!  So she was just a little shy to admit that she wants to hang out with me too?  

고마워요!


----------



## Anais Ninn

I don't know the entire story but Judging by the sentence you provided, I would say yes.


----------



## maghanish2

ㅋㅋㅋ 다시 고마워요 :]


----------

